# [SOLVED] scp a file and get "Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache"

## dogshu

I'm trying to scp a file to another machine on my LAN and get very strange results:

```
thud firmware # scp xc3028-v27.fw root@bode:

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

thud firmware #
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   What the heck is going on?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

scping the exact same file to a different machine yields expected results:

```
thud firmware # scp xc3028-v27.fw root@ed-e:

xc3028-v27.fw                                                       100%   65KB  64.7KB/s   00:00    

thud firmware #
```

But every time I try to scp the file to bode:

```
thud firmware # scp xc3028-v27.fw root@bode:

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

thud firmware #
```

Can anybody tell me what's going on here?

my scp -vvv output:

```
Executing: program /usr/bin/ssh host bode, user root, command scp -v -t -- .

OpenSSH_5.8p1, OpenSSL 1.0.0d 8 Feb 2011

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug3: cipher ok: arcfour256 [arcfour256,arcfour128,blowfish-cbc]

debug3: cipher ok: arcfour128 [arcfour256,arcfour128,blowfish-cbc]

debug3: cipher ok: blowfish-cbc [arcfour256,arcfour128,blowfish-cbc]

debug3: ciphers ok: [arcfour256,arcfour128,blowfish-cbc]

debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0

debug1: Connecting to bode [2001:470:e3a6:1111:192:168:0:11] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug1: permanently_set_uid: 0/0

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_rsa type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_dsa type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_ecdsa type -1

debug1: identity file /root/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert type -1

debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_5.8p1-hpn13v10

debug1: match: OpenSSH_5.8p1-hpn13v10 pat OpenSSH*

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug3: load_hostkeys: loading entries for host "bode" from file "/root/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: load_hostkeys: found key type ECDSA in file /root/.ssh/known_hosts:9

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys

debug3: order_hostkeyalgs: prefer hostkeyalgs: ecdsa-sha2-nistp256-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdsa-sha2-nistp256-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521,ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-rsa,ssh-dss

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: arcfour256,arcfour128,blowfish-cbc

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: arcfour256,arcfour128,blowfish-cbc

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,umac-64@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5

debug1: kex: server->client arcfour256 hmac-md5 none

debug2: mac_setup: found hmac-md5

debug1: kex: client->server arcfour256 hmac-md5 none

debug1: sending SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_INIT

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY

debug1: Server host key: ECDSA 10:07:38:f8:8b:50:b4:e4:19:a8:5d:95:d4:f5:cb:ad

debug3: load_hostkeys: loading entries for host "bode" from file "/root/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: load_hostkeys: found key type ECDSA in file /root/.ssh/known_hosts:9

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys

debug3: load_hostkeys: loading entries for host "2001:470:e3a6:1111:192:168:0:11" from file "/root/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: load_hostkeys: found key type ECDSA in file /root/.ssh/known_hosts:9

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys

debug1: Host 'bode' is known and matches the ECDSA host key.

debug1: Found key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:9

debug1: ssh_ecdsa_verify: signature correct

debug2: kex_derive_keys

debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1

debug2: cipher_init: set keylen (16 -> 32)

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS

debug2: set_newkeys: mode 0

debug2: cipher_init: set keylen (16 -> 32)

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received

debug1: Roaming not allowed by server

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent

debug2: service_accept: ssh-userauth

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received

debug2: key: /home/jim/.ssh/id_dsa (0x1374c40)

debug2: key: /root/.ssh/id_rsa ((nil))

debug2: key: /root/.ssh/id_dsa ((nil))

debug2: key: /root/.ssh/id_ecdsa ((nil))

debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,keyboard-interactive

debug3: start over, passed a different list publickey,keyboard-interactive

debug3: preferred publickey,keyboard-interactive,password

debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey

debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,password

debug3: authmethod_is_enabled publickey

debug1: Next authentication method: publickey

debug1: Offering DSA public key: /home/jim/.ssh/id_dsa

debug3: send_pubkey_test

debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply

debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-dss blen 433

debug2: input_userauth_pk_ok: fp 95:40:d5:b8:0c:3b:f8:f0:b3:87:23:57:c9:e6:c3:4c

debug3: sign_and_send_pubkey: DSA 95:40:d5:b8:0c:3b:f8:f0:b3:87:23:57:c9:e6:c3:4c

debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).

Authenticated to bode ([2001:470:e3a6:1111:192:168:0:11]:22).

debug2: fd 4 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug2: fd 5 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]

debug3: ssh_session2_open: channel_new: 0

debug2: channel 0: send open

debug1: Requesting no-more-sessions@openssh.com

debug1: Entering interactive session.

debug2: callback start

debug2: client_session2_setup: id 0

debug2: fd 3 setting TCP_NODELAY

debug1: Sending command: scp -v -t -- .

debug2: channel 0: request exec confirm 1

debug2: callback done

debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768

debug2: channel 0: rcvd adjust 87380

debug2: channel_input_status_confirm: type 99 id 0

debug2: exec request accepted on channel 0

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

debug2: channel 0: read<=0 rfd 4 len 0

debug2: channel 0: read failed

debug2: channel 0: close_read

debug2: channel 0: input open -> drain

debug2: channel 0: ibuf empty

debug2: channel 0: send eof

debug2: channel 0: input drain -> closed

thud firmware # debug2: channel 0: write failed

debug2: channel 0: close_write

debug2: channel 0: send eow

debug2: channel 0: output open -> closed

debug1: client_input_channel_req: channel 0 rtype exit-status reply 0

debug2: channel 0: rcvd eof

debug2: channel 0: rcvd close

debug3: channel 0: will not send data after close

debug2: channel 0: almost dead

debug2: channel 0: gc: notify user

debug2: channel 0: gc: user detached

debug2: channel 0: send close

debug2: channel 0: is dead

debug2: channel 0: garbage collecting

debug1: channel 0: free: client-session, nchannels 1

debug3: channel 0: status: The following connections are open:

  #0 client-session (t4 r0 i3/0 o3/0 fd -1/-1 cc -1)

debug1: fd 0 clearing O_NONBLOCK

debug1: fd 1 clearing O_NONBLOCK

Transferred: sent 2400, received 1952 bytes, in 0.7 seconds

Bytes per second: sent 3681.8, received 2994.6

debug1: Exit status 0

thud firmware #
```

my strace output:

```
execve("/usr/bin/scp", ["scp", "xc3028-v27.fw", "root@bode:"], [/* 31 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x2322000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5d6e03e000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=103965, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 103965, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6e024000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\355\1\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1469648, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 3578856, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6dab8000

mprotect(0x7f5d6dc19000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f5d6de18000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x160000) = 0x7f5d6de18000

mmap(0x7f5d6de1d000, 19432, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5d6de1d000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5d6e023000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5d6e022000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5d6e021000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7f5d6e022700) = 0

mprotect(0x7f5d6de18000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x60e000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x7f5d6e03f000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f5d6e024000, 103965)          = 0

open("/dev/null", O_RDWR)               = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x2322000

brk(0x2343000)                          = 0x2343000

getuid()                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC|SOCK_NONBLOCK, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM|SOCK_CLOEXEC|SOCK_NONBLOCK, 0) = 3

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=508, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5d6e03d000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 4096) = 508

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f5d6e03d000, 4096)            = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=103965, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 103965, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6e024000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libnss_compat.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0 \23\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=31432, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2127008, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6d8b0000

mprotect(0x7f5d6d8b7000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f5d6dab6000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6000) = 0x7f5d6dab6000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\320@\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=88880, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2194096, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6d698000

mprotect(0x7f5d6d6ad000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f5d6d8ac000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x14000) = 0x7f5d6d8ac000

mmap(0x7f5d6d8ae000, 6832, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f5d6d8ae000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f5d6d8ac000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f5d6dab6000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f5d6e024000, 103965)          = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=103965, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 103965, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6e024000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libnss_nis.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200 \0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=43376, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2139320, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6d48d000

mprotect(0x7f5d6d497000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f5d6d696000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x9000) = 0x7f5d6d696000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib64/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0p!\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=51528, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 2147736, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6d280000

mprotect(0x7f5d6d28c000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f5d6d48b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xb000) = 0x7f5d6d48b000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f5d6d48b000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f5d6d696000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f5d6e024000, 103965)          = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fcntl(3, F_GETFD)                       = 0x1 (flags FD_CLOEXEC)

lseek(3, 0, SEEK_CUR)                   = 0

fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1657, ...}) = 0

mmap(NULL, 1657, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0x7f5d6e03d000

lseek(3, 1657, SEEK_SET)                = 1657

munmap(0x7f5d6e03d000, 1657)            = 0

close(3)                                = 0

ioctl(1, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, NULL, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {0x402300, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f5d6daea680}, NULL, 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

pipe([5, 6])                            = 0

pipe([7, 8])                            = 0

close(3)                                = 0

close(4)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTSTP, NULL, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTSTP, {0x4025e0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f5d6daea680}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTIN, NULL, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTIN, {0x4025e0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f5d6daea680}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTOU, NULL, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTOU, {0x4025e0, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f5d6daea680}, NULL, 8) = 0

clone(child_stack=0, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f5d6e0229d0) = 23272

close(5)                                = 0

close(8)                                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, NULL, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x402360, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f5d6daea680}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, NULL, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x402360, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f5d6daea680}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, NULL, {SIG_DFL, [], 0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x402360, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f5d6daea680}, NULL, 8) = 0

read(7, ">", 1)                         = 1

read(7, ">", 1)                         = 1

read(7, ">", 1)                         = 1

read(7, " ", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "R", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "e", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "g", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "e", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "n", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "e", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "r", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "a", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "t", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "i", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "n", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "g", 1)                         = 1

read(7, " ", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "/", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "e", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "t", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "c", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "/", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "l", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "d", 1)                         = 1

read(7, ".", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "s", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "o", 1)                         = 1

read(7, ".", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "c", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "a", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "c", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "h", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "e", 1)                         = 1

read(7, ".", 1)                         = 1

read(7, ".", 1)                         = 1

read(7, ".", 1)                         = 1

read(7, "\n", 1)                        = 1

write(2, ">>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cach"..., 37>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

) = 37

exit_group(1)                           = ?
```

Last edited by dogshu on Sat Sep 03, 2011 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

That strace output seems to indicate that a process on the remote machine is printing that message, probably to stderr.  Check your login scripts on bode to be sure that they are silent when run non-interactively.

----------

## dogshu

Thanks!  That was it.  I had some stuff left over from my build chroot in root's bashrc.

----------

